# Best dry kibble food for my pup



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I currently have my 10 week old on Earthborn puppy kibble which came recommended by the cashier at the pet store. Is this a good brand? 

I know to stay away from dog food containing grain. I also know to stay away from some of the larger cheaper brands. 

Is there a better premium brand that someone else can recommend if Earthborn is no good?

Ps: I'm considering starting a raw diet but kind of scared so I'm just looking for a solid kibble for the moment. 

Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

